# Disney annual passholder perks for the 45th anniversary



## Janann (Oct 1, 2016)

This is a pretty amazing offer.  It makes me think that Disney is working hard to gain some new or returning annual passholders.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...nual-passholders-benefits-20160930-story.html


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 1, 2016)

We are going to Disneyworld in 2 weeks.  I just got the email with these discounts, and I did make a reservation for Biergarten, our absolute favorite Disney restaurant.  Rick will appreciate the savings.  

We are at the tail-end of our Disney passes.  We actually decided not to renew.  I hope we get these discounts with our old Disney AP's.

I looked for Disney Vacation Club Annual Pass discounts for renewal, and the Gold AP is only $466+ tax to renew.  I am SO tempted.  Rick won't be.


----------



## got4boys (Oct 1, 2016)

Nope. Still too expensive for the Annual Passes. Waiting until after Avatar opens and a more firm timeline for Hollywood Studios expansion. Just enjoying our DVC rooms without the parks.


----------



## bendadin (Oct 6, 2016)

Our passes run out soon, too. An extra month would be nice but right now I have a bounceback booked for next September. I'm not exactly sure I will like Port Orleans, but I am looking forward to running through a complete stay of TS meals.


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 23, 2016)

We just got back and definitely took advantage of some of the 20% discounts.  

Our APs just expired on the 18th.  Not renewing since we doubt we will be back before 10/2017 (long story).

We plan on purchasing new ones 1/3/2017 (last day to purchase w/this special) - need to be activated within 18 months and will be good for 13 months.


----------



## JudyS (Oct 23, 2016)

Do the perks apply if you buy the discounted DVC annual pass? (I think it's called the Gold Pass.)


----------



## john21wall (Oct 25, 2016)

The link to find the 45 participating theme park and resort restaurants where you get the 20% discount does not work for me. Can you tell me how I can access this?


----------



## bnoble (Oct 25, 2016)

This is a comprehensive listing of various discounts.

http://allears.net/pl/disc_dining.pdf


----------



## littlestar (Oct 25, 2016)

JudyS said:


> Do the perks apply if you buy the discounted DVC annual pass? (I think it's called the Gold Pass.)



Yes. Used it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Inhislove (Oct 30, 2016)

*Activating AP within 18 months?*

Where is this listed on the Disney website? We first bought Disney APs in the fall of 2013 to use in January 2014. We let them expire in early 2016. 

1- if we bought them January 3 2017, would we have until July 1 2018 to activate?

2- if so, could we do this with the discounted Florida passes? We are leaning toward the weekday select for $259.

Thanks!


----------



## Bailey#1 (Nov 7, 2016)

bnoble said:


> This is a comprehensive listing of various discounts.
> 
> http://allears.net/pl/disc_dining.pdf



Thank you....


----------



## Culli (Nov 10, 2016)

bnoble said:


> This is a comprehensive listing of various discounts.
> 
> http://allears.net/pl/disc_dining.pdf




Thanks Brian...we don't have APs anymore -priced us out for family of 7!  However, I didn't realize the DVC dining discounts this is a nice one place shop to see what they all are.


----------



## BigRedNole (Nov 18, 2016)

We are buying our APs before 01/03/17. It is going to be an XMas present for DW and DD. With the 13 month window, we will get at least 3 uses out of them.


----------

